# Suche OCR/ICR (Texterkennung) Libray



## inter (5. Mai 2007)

Ich habe heute das ganze Internet nach einer frei verfügbaren Library durchsucht mit Klassen, die mir aus einem awt.Image Texte in Strings auslesen. Da ich keine 2000$ für ein privates Hobbyprojekt raushauen werde (Aspire, JavaOCR und Co.), kommt nur eine OpenSource-/ Freeware-Lösung infrage. Ich könnte notfalls sogar mit einer plattformabhängigen Lösung für Windows leben.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder Ideen, wo ich vielleicht doch noch fündig werde?


----------



## afurtenbacher (17. Mai 2007)

ich bin auch gerade auf der suche nach soetwas, muß aber leider sagen daß ich bisher nicht wirklich viel erfolg hatte. die libraries die anscheinend wirklich was können sind alle verdammt teuer, und sonst gibts nix. daß es dazu noch kein sourceforge-projekt gibt


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (17. Mai 2007)

Moin!
Muss es denn eine Java -API sein?
Ich weis ja net, wie leistungsfähig JOCR bzw. GOCR ist,
http://jocr.sourceforge.net/download.html
aber es wäre ein Versuch wert.
Einfach das Bild mittels Java Advanced Image im .pnm Format abspeichern, das Programm mit den entsprechenden Paremtern starten und die Ausgabedatei parsen... 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

